# DELICIOUS, Low fat, Oatmeal Raisin muffins..



## HiCookie (Mar 30, 2006)

Healthy, Low fat, but sooo good... Oatmeal Raisin cookie meets muffin..yum.

Ingredients:

1 cup oats (quick or oldfashioned)
1 cup skim milk

1 egg, or 2 egg whites
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup applesauce (or if ommitted, just use a little milk)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

1/2 cup all purpose flour
1/2 cup wheat flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
Dash of salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon (optional)

1/2-2/3 cups raisins. (or just DUMP some in!)


Directionnns:

Preheat oven to 375 degrees... spray muffin pan. (12)
If you'd like, you can make it in a loaf/bundt pan for a little difference, cooking time will be slightly longer.. about 30 minutes for bundt pan, and for the loaf I'm not sure. You'll have to check it every so often.

1. Combine oats and milk in a small bowl, let sit.
2. Sift together the flours and all dry ingredients.
3. Mix together the egg, sugar, applesauce/milk, and vanilla.
4. Mix in the oats mixture into the egg mixture.
5. Fold in the dry ingredients.
6. Fold in raisins.

Transfer into pan
Bake 15-20 minutes for muffin tin
30-40 minutes for bundt
? minutes for loaf.

Take it out and enjoy! Not TOO sweet, but not bland. I bake these for my family and its gone during breakfast.. Yum.

Feedback appreciated.


----------



## jkath (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds tasty!

PS - Welcome, HiCookie to our family!


----------



## HiCookie (Apr 16, 2006)

Beliiiieve me, it is. Nutrition: 135 cals...1.1 g. fat each... *Eat up.*


----------

